# My new quest to become sub-10. (Progression and Youtube thread) (Week 4)



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

Some of you might remember me but most of you probably don't. So about 5 days ago I started cubing again and I already average 16-15 and my goal is like the title says sub-10.
Also btw this is my account I forgot the email for @Milominx


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

I tried doing a 2345 relay but it was like 8 minutes 'cause I don't practice big cubes so my 5x5 average is like 5 minutes D:


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

Also I think I'm gonna start doing youtube again


----------



## Garf (Jan 15, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> Milominxx said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you might remember me but most of you probably don't. So about 5 days ago I started cubing again and I already average 16-15 and my goal is like the title says sub-10.
> > Also btw this is my account I forgot the email for @Milominx


All you need to do to sign in is use your username and password. Don't tell me you forgot your password.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 15, 2022)

The password is password, everyone knows.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> All you need to do to sign in is use your username and password. Don't tell me you forgot your password.


I forgot the email and the password lmao


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

I think it's safe to say I average 15 now so not much left to get sub-15. The good thing with having quit and started cubing again is how fast you improve and like refresh your memories.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 16, 2022)

I JUST GOT A 10.23!!!! That's my best time since starting cubing again! Or I got it like 2 hours ago but still.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 16, 2022)

Also I relearned ortega and average 4 on 2x2 now.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 17, 2022)

Ok my goal for week 1 is to reach sub-15 (I average about 15 flat right now). Switch some of my pll's and start relearning oll. Maybe next week I'll start relearning cll.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 19, 2022)

I really need to leran some OLL's if I want to reach sub 15 this week


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 19, 2022)

Nevermind, I learned no new OLL's and I have a 14 ao200 and soon a 14 ao500.
lmao


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 19, 2022)

I do know like a bit less than half of OLL already though


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 19, 2022)

I got a 9.93!!!! It was even fullstep, best time since I started cubin again. Should I make a reconstruction video?


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 19, 2022)

NOW I GOT A FULLSTEP 8.94!!!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 19, 2022)

pb3 overall i think if i count my old pb's from when i averaged 12-13


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 20, 2022)

Let's go, I got another fullstep sub-10, 9.95!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 22, 2022)

Let's goo, I got a 8.93! I also got like 2 sub-10's yesterday!!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 22, 2022)

I think I'm gonna start practicing 5x5, I use the crappy beginner redux but I learned free slice so I think I'm gonna start practing


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 22, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I think I'm gonna start practicing 5x5, I use the crappy beginner redux but I learned free slice so I think I'm gonna start practing


I'm gonna have to practice a lot to get good though 'cause I'm so so bad at it.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 22, 2022)

Got a new 5x5 pb! 3 minutes and 6 seconds, really slow but much faster than my old pb which was 3 minutes and 30 seconds.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 22, 2022)

I got my first sub-3! 2 minutes and 55 seconds! I'm inproving so fast rn 'cause I've never practiced 5x5 before.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 23, 2022)

I learned some very basic zz, like eo without influencing eo line cos I'm to tired to learn that rn


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 23, 2022)

Planning eo hurts my brain, I can't even plan it fully, I plan like 4 out of 6 edges :C


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 24, 2022)

Ok, week 1 has ended and it's time for week 2. My goals are to learn some OLL's, practice lookahead and practice 5x5. Also I'm most likely gonna get the zhilong 4x4 so if I do I'll start practicing 4x4 'cause 4x4 seems really fun.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 24, 2022)

are you milocubes on youtube?


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 24, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> are you milocubes on youtube?


Nope


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 24, 2022)

It's weird, I started cubing again 9-10 days ago and my session is already at 4100 solves, huh.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 24, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> It's weird, I started cubing again 9-10 days ago and my session is already at 4100 solves, huh.


That's more than I had in 6 months xD


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 24, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> It's weird, I started cubing again 9-10 days ago and my session is already at 4100 solves, huh.


That's exactly how many solves I have in mine. 
But I started the session one month ago


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> That's more than I had in 6 months xD





bulkocuber said:


> That's exactly how many solves I have in mine.
> But I started the session one month ago


I cube way too much


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 28, 2022)

I ordered the zhisu 4x4 so it should arrive on monday, the smaller size fits me perfectly 'cause I have baby hands


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I ordered the zhisu 4x4 so it should arrive on monday, the smaller size fits me perfectly 'cause I have baby hands


I have it's older brother, the MGC 4x4. It is pretty good.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I have it's older brother, the MGC 4x4. It is pretty good.


I've heard some great things about the mgc!


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I've heard some great things about the mgc!


It was also used by Sebatian Weyer, who used the puzzle to break the world record average back in 2019.
Pretty sure that was the puzzle.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 28, 2022)

I got a new browser and my 4900 solve session is gone :C, atleast the browser is really nice


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 28, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I got a new browser and my 4900 solve session is gone :C, atleast the browser is really nice


you can transfer times using import/export


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> you can transfer times using import/export


I think I'll keep the new session 'cause a freash start is really nice


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

Also I got a 9.29!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

I GOT A 7.98!!! MY BEST TIME EVER AND MY FIRST SUB-8!! Should I make a reconstruction?

Genererad av csTimer 2022-01-29
enda: 7.98

Tidslista
1. 7.98 B L U2 B2 U B2 L' F' U F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

Now I got a 9.16! Also I got both these on my session I transferred, thanks for informing me I could do that @zzoomer I really aprreciate it!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

NOW I GOT AN 8.29!!


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Recon of my 7.98, also I had 5.63 tps which is pretty good for me


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 29, 2022)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Recon of the 8.29, 5.06 tps this time


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 31, 2022)

Week 3 has started, my goal for this week is to get sub-1:30 (or maybe even sub 1:20 but most likely not) on 4x4 also my zhisu 4x4 arrived and it's really good! Also for 3x3 I just wanna practice a bit but I'm not planning on learning any algs 'cause this week I think I'm gonna focus on 4x4.


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 31, 2022)

I got a 1:14 4x4 pb! Not fast but pretty good for me


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 31, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> Week 3 has started, my goal for this week is to get sub-1:30 (or maybe even sub 1:20 but most likely not) on 4x4 also my zhisu 4x4 arrived and it's really good! Also for 3x3 I just wanna practice a bit but I'm not planning on learning any algs 'cause this week I think I'm gonna focus on 4x4.


I'm so stupid, I overlubed my 4x4 so much


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 3, 2022)

I got a 10.79 pb2 mo3 on 3x3!

Genererad av csTimer 2022-02-03
mean of 3: 10.79

Tidslista
1. 10.99 R L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 R U F2 L' D2 L B' R' 
2. 9.56 F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 R2 U R B F L' U2 L' U' L 
3. 11.82 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 R B2 U2 D L2 F' D2 L2 D B' L' F2


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 3, 2022)

I got a 9.58 now! Super good f2l I even planned first pair but then i got an n perm


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 3, 2022)

sub-10's just keep rolling in, got a 9.61 now!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 3, 2022)

7.88 PB SINGLE NOW WITH ACTUALY GOOD LOOKAHEAD WOOOOO


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 4, 2022)

I was about to get a 1:06 on 4x4, but then I realized I had pll parity after stopping the timer, the solve would have been a landslide pb


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm really enjoying 4x4 rn, I like 5x5 but because I'm so slow it takes a while so 4x4 is like a faster version of 5x5 for me


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

I got a 12.12 pb ao12 with a 9.34!!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

Now it turned into a 12.09!!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

I got a 13 ao500 so I think I average 13 now


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

Let's goo, 8.54 with very few pauses


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

Now 4 solves later I got a 8.80!!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

Pb2 ao5, 11.33!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

Woooooo 12.92 ao50


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

11.89 AO12!!!!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 5, 2022)

NOW I GOT A 10.99 PB AO5!!!!!!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 5, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> 7.88 PB SINGLE NOW WITH ACTUALY GOOD LOOKAHEAD WOOOOO


That is literally the exact same time as my PB lol


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 6, 2022)

Got a 4x4 pb! 1 minute and 12 seconds


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 6, 2022)

I GOT A 10.00 PB MO3!!!!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 7, 2022)

Already at week 4! My gol for last week was sub-1:30 on 4x4, I average about 1:35 now so maybe this week I'll make it, and my goal for this week is sub 1:30 on 4x4 and to practice lookahead and maybe get sub-13????? (Probably not gonna happen though 'cause I average 13 rn)


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 7, 2022)

Screw it, I'm posting my yt vids here instead of the other stupid thread.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I JUST GOT A 10.23!!!! That's my best time since starting cubing again! Or I got it like 2 hours ago but still.


Nice good job!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 10, 2022)

I got a 11.89 3x3 pb ao12! also I got a 56.78 4x4 single and 1:22 ao5 while doing the weekly comp in the forums!


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 10, 2022)

Any tips for motivation for learning oll? Cause im kinda struggling rn with the motivation for oll


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 10, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> Any tips for motivation for learning oll? Cause im kinda struggling rn with the motivation for oll


idk if this'll be helpfull since im a sub 40 guy who doesnt know oll either but maybe just learn 2-4 a day and spam them for a bit? thats what i did for full pll but idk if it scales upwards


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 11, 2022)

Yolo_Gamer0000 said:


> idk if this'll be helpfull since im a sub 40 guy who doesnt know oll either but maybe just learn 2-4 a day and spam them for a bit? thats what i did for full pll but idk if it scales upwards


I'm like tryna do this but it's hard cos I dont have much motivation, thanks for the tip tho


----------



## Garf (Feb 11, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> Any tips for motivation for learning oll? Cause im kinda struggling rn with the motivation for oll


Emotional manipulation. Make yourself feel bad for not learning OLL, so then you start practicing and learning OLL


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 11, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> Any tips for motivation for learning oll? Cause im kinda struggling rn with the motivation for oll


Don't force yourself to do it. What I do to give myself motivation is force the cases I have leaned in solves, so I can see what it is like to use the new algs. How many have you gotten so far?


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 11, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Don't force yourself to do it. What I do to give myself motivation is force the cases I have leaned in solves, so I can see what it is like to use the new algs. How many have you gotten so far?


Oh crap, i dint realize i know 50 of 56, damn, a couple of them are mirros though


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 11, 2022)

I learned another one now


----------



## Garf (Feb 11, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> Oh crap, i dint realize i know 50 of 56, damn, a couple of them are mirros though


What was that about forcing yourself to learn the OLLs? You already know 89% of all the OLLs.


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 12, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What was that about forcing yourself to learn the OLLs? You already know 89% of all the OLLs.


I didnt realise lol


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 12, 2022)

I wanna practice 4x4 but i lost one of my little white internal pieces , i stil can use it but it pops way more


----------



## Milominxx (Feb 12, 2022)

I got a 10.29 pb ao5 with THREE 9's!!!!!! So close to sub 10 ao5


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 12, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> I got a 10.29 pb ao5 with THREE 9's!!!!!! So close to sub 10 ao5


Just a bit more!!!


----------

